# Fallow Deer At Charlecote Park.



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

If you live in the West Midlands and you haven't yet visited Charlecote park, I highly suggest you do. It is so beautiful, peaceful and best of all it has a small herd of Fallow deer :flrt:


----------

